# Just harvest!?!?!?!?!



## sexagenario (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, i need some advise i just harvested my first grow(8 plants)
the buds are dry and iam realy pleased(2 1/2 oz)per plant
 but when i went to cut the dry colas one of them had sevral
seeds on the main cola on the lower part of the bud about 7.... they all had hairs ,,,,, now im reveg.
them to meke them mothers and i dont know who was the balls 
in all of the equation ,,,is this a hermie,,,,no sign of a male anywhere.
Where did the pollen came from,,,,havent seen any.....so stoned please
help before i die....lol :fid: 


ps Ill post pic later!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Sounds like maybe one of your plants tossed some bananas toward the end of flowering but who knows for sure. *


----------



## sexagenario (Feb 10, 2008)

T.B.G thats right, i dont know how it happend.
Will this afect my garden,,,,,should i get rid of 
any plant that has shown some seeds. Can it still
become a mother that clones females.  Thanxxxxx
dry weight was 1 pound 4oz. Gona need my hole 
neighborhood smoking to help me finish yhis!


----------



## sexagenario (Feb 10, 2008)

please help dont want to keep feeding 
a bad plant!!!


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 11, 2008)

Just because a plant had seeds doesn`t mean it was the hermi.  It might have just been the one beside it. You can either toss the whole lott and start over and if your going to do this its the best time when you havent put time back in to reveg. Or you can growthem again and watch closly this time for male parts. A couple seeds here and there wont hurn your over all yeild. I wouldn`t go starting a bunch of new plants to go with this reveg. I would finish it  one way or another and then start from fresh. Hope it helps Slim.


----------



## sexagenario (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanxxxxx, ill just pay more atention havent seen ****
around my plants o well just a few bannanas!


----------

